# الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة النوم )



## professor_atif (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بدء النوم



من الأعماق صرخت إليك



يا رب لم يرتفع قلبى



اذكر يا رب داود



هوذا ما أحسن و ما أحلى



ها باركوا الرب



على أنهار بابل



أعترف لك يا رب



يا رب إليك صرخت



بصوتى إلى الرب صرخت



سبحى يا نفسى الرب



سبحوا الرب فإن المزمور



سبحى الرب يا أورشليم



بداية الصلوات



_صلاة الشكر



مزمور50



الإنجيل



القطع



تفضل يارب



قدوس الله



السلام لك



نعظمك



بالحقيقة



كيريليسون41



تحليل النوم



ختام كل ساعة







http://www.box.net/shared/r2b5xklp5h
http://www.box.net/shared/nk9vtgh0i5
http://www.box.net/shared/kdx5l919fj
http://www.box.net/shared/z0a858rvki
http://www.box.net/shared/24bk4vjidv
http://www.box.net/shared/q1x03la9ql
http://www.box.net/shared/yoyccndbos
http://www.box.net/shared/lphjf2bvxh
http://www.box.net/shared/qh00bm7ifm
http://www.box.net/shared/gekokxhang
http://www.box.net/shared/0m4s14gyko
http://www.box.net/shared/sm8fh575ib
http://www.box.net/shared/f1eui3oxeu
http://www.box.net/shared/9hn4vpx66e
http://www.box.net/shared/xdjoy7y88g
http://www.box.net/shared/obhuz6564d
http://www.box.net/shared/8nt5i5pktq

الجزء التانى 
http://www.box.net/shared/n2xhykih52
http://www.box.net/shared/ghhkq5f576
http://www.box.net/shared/h10m03xxk3
http://www.box.net/shared/by3lhyushr
http://www.box.net/shared/3pugfuzom0
http://www.box.net/shared/gcs1jjbgli
http://www.box.net/shared/l3dre5jyz1
http://www.box.net/shared/f5yt8ln2ke
http://www.box.net/shared/1bn4gskypd
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الاجبيه المسموعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

